# Half-Life 2 stürzt manchmal ab..



## Failo (27. Mai 2013)

*Half-Life 2 stürzt manchmal ab..*

Hallo liebe Community,

vor kurzem habe ich mir Half-Life 2 heruntergeladen und es ist so das ich am Anfang bei dem Szenenwechsel einen Absturz hatte, aber das hat sich teilweise gelöst, denn ich habe die autoexec gelöscht und als ich es dann neu gestartet hatte ging es dann, aber 5sek. nach dem Loading ist es wieder abgestürzt. Wo es auch abstürzt: Wenn es mal tierisch laggt, stürzt es auch ab.. Kann mir da jemand helfen??


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2013)

Was hast Du denn für nen PC? Sind alle Treiber aktuell?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (27. Mai 2013)

Failo schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> vor kurzem habe ich mir Half-Life 2 heruntergeladen und es ist so das ich am Anfang bei dem Szenenwechsel einen Absturz hatte, aber das hat sich teilweise gelöst, denn ich habe die autoexec gelöscht und als ich es dann neu gestartet hatte ging es dann, aber 5sek. nach dem Loading ist es wieder abgestürzt. Wo es auch abstürzt: Wenn es mal tierisch laggt, stürzt es auch ab.. Kann mir da jemand helfen??


 
Wie wäre es mit ein paar mehr Infos zum SYS? Oder ist heute wieder Ratezeit


----------



## Failo (28. Mai 2013)

System: Windows XP Professional (Version 2002) XD
Computer: IntelR CoreTM2 Duo CPU E6550 2,33 GHz, 1,95 GB Ram
Treiber: DirectX, Flashplayer, Shockwave Player, usw. XD


----------



## Exar-K (28. Mai 2013)

Was für eine Version des Spiels, bzw. wo gekauft? Direkt bei Steam?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2013)

Failo schrieb:


> System: Windows XP Professional (Version 2002) XD
> Computer: IntelR CoreTM2 Duo CPU E6550 2,33 GHz, 1,95 GB Ram
> Treiber: DirectX, Flashplayer, Shockwave Player, usw. XD



Was hast Du denn für eine Grafikkarte, bzw hast Du überhaupt eine richtige GRafikkarte drin?

Und mit Treibern sind nicht die Dinge gemeint, die Du nennst, sondern: für Dein Mainboard braucht man Software, die die Bauteile korrekt in Windows einbinden, und DAS sind eben "Treiber" - dazu müsstest Du wissen, was für ein Mainboard Du hast. Wenn Du das nicht weißt, kannst du das tool CPU-Z nehmen und bei "Mainboard" schauen, da stehen Model und Manufacturer, nenn uns das dann mal. Und für die Grafikkarte muss man eben bei AMD oder Nvidia (je nach dem, was für eine Karte man hat) ebenfalls Treiber runterladen und installieren.


----------



## Failo (29. Mai 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Was für eine Version des Spiels, bzw. wo gekauft? Direkt bei Steam?


 
Ich habe Episode One hochgeladen und nicht von Steam.


----------



## Exar-K (29. Mai 2013)

Also illegal, war meine Vermutung doch richtig. 
Da ist die Tür, mach sie bitte hinter dir zu.


----------



## Failo (29. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn für eine Grafikkarte, bzw hast Du überhaupt eine richtige GRafikkarte drin?
> 
> Und mit Treibern sind nicht die Dinge gemeint, die Du nennst, sondern: für Dein Mainboard braucht man Software, die die Bauteile korrekt in Windows einbinden, und DAS sind eben "Treiber" - dazu müsstest Du wissen, was für ein Mainboard Du hast. Wenn Du das nicht weißt, kannst du das tool CPU-Z nehmen und bei "Mainboard" schauen, da stehen Model und Manufacturer, nenn uns das dann mal. Und für die Grafikkarte muss man eben bei AMD oder Nvidia (je nach dem, was für eine Karte man hat) ebenfalls Treiber runterladen und installieren.


 
Ich habe die "Intel(R) Q35 Express Chipset Family Grafikkarte" laut GPU-Z.

Model: 0AACh
Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard kurz gesagt: HP


----------



## Failo (29. Mai 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Also illegal, war meine Vermutung doch richtig.
> Da ist die Tür, mach sie bitte hinter dir zu.


 
Illegal? Ich habe eine Orange Box gekauft, du Hans.


----------



## Exar-K (29. Mai 2013)

Eine steamfreie Version von  HL2 existiert nicht, oder wie hast du es ohne Steam runtergeladen und gespielt?


----------



## Failo (29. Mai 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Eine steamfreie Version von  HL2 existiert nicht, oder wie hast du es ohne Steam runtergeladen und gespielt?


 
Ich habe mir eine Orange Box gekauft, wie oft noch? Da war HL2 dabei.


----------



## Exar-K (29. Mai 2013)

Du hast "runtergeladen nicht von Steam" geschrieben. Falls du das gar nicht gemeint hast, ist ja alles gut und ich habe nichts gesagt.
Ah ok, jetzt ist es editiert. Klarer ausdrücken, dann kommt es nicht zu Missverständnissen.


----------



## Failo (29. Mai 2013)

Ja ok, aber das hat nicht das Problem gelöst.


----------



## Exar-K (29. Mai 2013)

Ich würde bei Problemen zusätzlich noch 2 Dinge machen:
a) im Steamforum ein Thema dazu eröffnen und/oder in den Discussions im Client direkt
b) ein Ticket beim Steamsupport erstellen
Da gibt es für gewöhnlich recht gute Hilfestellungen.


----------



## Failo (29. Mai 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich würde bei Problemen zusätzlich noch 2 Dinge machen:
> a) im Steamforum ein Thema dazu eröffnen und/oder in den Discussions im Client direkt
> b) ein Ticket beim Steamsupport erstellen
> Da gibt es für gewöhnlich recht gute Hilfestellungen.


 
Ja, aber ich habe es doch nicht mal von Steam? Ich hab es ja normal gekauft. °-°


----------



## Gast20180705 (29. Mai 2013)

Steam ist die DRM Maßnahme von Half Life: kein Steam kein Half Life d.h. du hast eine gecrackte Version. Zusätzlich ist noch anzumerken, dass Half Life einzig und allein als Download verfügbar ist.


----------



## Failo (29. Mai 2013)

Also, mein süßer Emo-Boy gib einfach mal OrangeBox in eBay oder Google ein. Man kann Half Life 2 auch ohne Steam kaufen oder runterladen.


----------



## Exar-K (29. Mai 2013)

Du kannst die Orange Box zwar im Laden kaufen, musst es aber bei Steam aktivieren und kannst es nur mit Steam spielen.
Hast du etwa doch gar kein Steam auf dem Rechner? Wie spielst du es dann überhaupt?


----------



## Gast20180705 (29. Mai 2013)

Failo schrieb:


> Also, mein süßer Emo-Boy gib einfach mal OrangeBox in eBay oder Google ein. Man kann Half Life 2 auch ohne Steam kaufen oder runterladen.


 
Ich empfehl dir mal eher dich mit ein paar Dingen zu befassen, die sich seit 2004 mit Steam und Co getan haben.


----------



## Failo (29. Mai 2013)

Ne, man muss da garnix aktivieren! LEUTE ICH BRAUCHE DOCH NUR EURE HILFE! WIE ICH DIESES ABSTÜRZEN WEGKRIEGE UND NICHT WIE ICH ES GEKAUFT HABE ODER WANN ODER WAS ODER WIE AUCH IMMER! BITTE!!


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2013)

Die OrangeBox kann man (da bin ich zu 99,9% sicher) nur per Steam legal installieren und muss dann auch aktivieren, das kann nicht sein, dass Du ohne Steam das Spiel nutzt, AUSSER Du benutzt Cracks, und dann können wir nicht helfen, da ein Crack das Spiel verändert und man dann noch jahrelange raten könnte, ob das Problem nun am PC, am Spiel oder am Crack liegt...


Das einzige, was ich noch sagen kann: hast Du bei "Graphics" mit dem Tool CPU-Z wirklich nur den Intel Q38 oder auch Intel GMA 3100 stehen? Dann wird das für das Spiel eh nix, das ist ein alter onboard-Grafikchip, ich glaub nicht, dass der reicht...  vielleicht findest Du bei Intel noch neuere Treiber, schau mal hier: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=deu&keyword=Intel q35 Express Chipset   geh mal da auf Grafik => DesktopGrafikcontroller => Intel Q35 und vielleicht zusätzlich auch noch auf Embedded-Komponenten => Embedded Chipsätze => Intel Q35


----------



## Gast20180705 (29. Mai 2013)

Und auf ein Neues: HL2 + die beiden Episoden, Portal und TF2 (alle von Valve) liegen nicht als physikalische Datenträger zum Kauf vor. Z.B die von dir genannte Orange Box (ich besitze die auch) enthält eine CD auf der sich die Installationsdatei für STEAM befindet. Dazu liegen 3 Zettel bei, welche den Serial-Key haben, den du bei STEAM einlösen musst, um Zugriff auf die Spieldateien via Download zu erhalten.

Dies ist der einzig legale Weg. Auch der von dir beschriebene Fehler und dein Lösungsversuch deuten stark auf gecrackte Version hin.


----------



## dri71 (29. Mai 2013)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Und auf ein Neues: HL2 + die beiden Episoden, Portal und TF2 (alle von Valve) liegen nicht als physikalische Datenträger zum Kauf vor. Z.B die von dir genannte Orange Box (ich besitze die auch) enthält eine CD auf der sich die Installationsdatei für STEAM befindet. Dazu liegen 3 Zettel bei, welche den Serial-Key haben, den du bei STEAM einlösen musst, um Zugriff auf die Spieldateien via Download zu erhalten.


 
Hi!

Die Orange-Box, die ich hier liegen hab (erste Auflage, hatte die damals vorbestellt), beinhaltet einen Zettel (Schnellreferenzkarte) auf dem eine 25-stellige Seriennummer steht & 2 DVD's. Ich erinnere mich wie es mich angekotzt hat, dass damals Episode 2 nur in der Orange Box erschien, weil ich Half Life 2 + Episode 1 schon hatte.

Gruss


----------



## Gast20180705 (29. Mai 2013)

dri71 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Die Orange-Box, die ich hier liegen hab (erste Auflage, hatte die damals vorbestellt), beinhaltet einen Zettel (Schnellreferenzkarte) auf dem eine 25-stellige Seriennummer steht & 2 DVD's. Ich erinnere mich wie es mich angekotzt hat, dass damals Episode 2 nur in der Orange Box erschien, weil ich Half Life 2 + Episode 1 schon hatte.
> 
> Gruss



Interressant, da scheint es die doch in verschiedenen Versionen zu geben. (Aussage bezieht sich nur auf die Box und nicht die Installation mit Steam an sich)


----------



## Eol_Ruin (30. Mai 2013)

Failo schrieb:


> Ne, man muss da garnix aktivieren! LEUTE ICH BRAUCHE DOCH NUR EURE HILFE! WIE ICH DIESES ABSTÜRZEN WEGKRIEGE UND NICHT WIE ICH ES GEKAUFT HABE ODER WANN ODER WAS ODER WIE AUCH IMMER! BITTE!!


 
Nicht "schreien" 

Und natürlich mußt du um HL2 und dessen Addons zu spielen zuerst Steam installieren und dort einen Account erstellen und danach HL2 etc. darüber aktivieren.
Anders gehts nicht. 

Wenn man HL2 etc. von DVD installieren will dann wird aber sowieso Steam mitinstalliert.

Ich versteh nicht was du für ein Problem hast und wie du auf die Idee kommst das HL2 ohne Steam läuft.
Es existiert keine LEGALE Möglichkeit um HL2 ohne Steam zu spielen. Aus. Basta.


----------



## Failo (31. Mai 2013)

Ihr hattet recht, kein Wunder das es nicht ging. XDD Das war eine falsche Version habe HL2 mit HL1 verwechselt. LFF


----------

